# Request for information of Cost of Living in Yokohama



## arifayee

Hello

I have got an interview call from a company based in Yokohama and now the package negotiation is ongoing

I want to know what monthly living cost for a single in Yokohama is. Also help me know cost split as :

1)	Is there any radiation effects at the location of Tsurumi in Yokohama?

2) Monthly rental (shared basis)--minimum to average—(Our company fixed the amount of of 15000 JPY per month which will be included in my package and the same will be deducted from my account)

3) Monthly food (Indian food/ Japanese food)—(Our company fixed the amount of of 2000 JPY per day, whether this is enough for whole day Indian food)

4) Monthly utility bills (average use) such as cooking gas, electricity- Our company fixed the amount of of 10000 JPY per month and any excess amount beyond this limit will be borne by us, so please confirm whether this 10000 JPY is enough for whole month)

5) Phone (ISD), internet cost-Minimum to Average-(Our company will provide furnished accommodation so I would like to know phone and internet connections are included when it considered as furnished in Japan)

6) Mobile phone sim card cost and tariff rate for incoming and outgoing calls to India and GCC countries

7) Transportation costs assuming accommodation within 15 kms from workplace---(For any official ride inside the Japan company has limitation of 2000 JPY /ride)


Kindly let me know this information at earliest as it will help me out negotiating good package with employer.

Thanks & Regards,
Rifayee


----------



## Rube

1) Is there any radiation effects at the location of Tsurumi in Yokohama?

There is radiation but nobody knows the effect yet, will be decades before we know

2) Monthly rental (shared basis)--minimum to average—(Our company fixed the amount of of 15000 JPY per month which will be included in my package and the same will be deducted from my account)

I think you mean 150,000 per month and that's more then enough for an apartment or even a house. Rent ranges from 60,000 for a one room up to 20,000 for a large home in the area. 

3) Monthly food (Indian food/ Japanese food)—(Our company fixed the amount of of 2000 JPY per day, whether this is enough for whole day Indian food)

I spent about 100,000 a month on food for 2. 2,000 should be enough if you're frugal. Last night I made some steaks that cost 5,000 a piece but I assume you don't eat steak so it should be cheaper for you. 

4) Monthly utility bills (average use) such as cooking gas, electricity- Our company fixed the amount of of 10000 JPY per month and any excess amount beyond this limit will be borne by us, so please confirm whether this 10000 JPY is enough for whole month)

That should cover the basic monthly fees for water/gas/electricity but my actually costs are about 10,000 for water, 18,000 for electricty, and 5,000 for gas. 

5) Phone (ISD), internet cost-Minimum to Average-(Our company will provide furnished accommodation so I would like to know phone and internet connections are included when it considered as furnished in Japan)

I think my phone bill which includes internet is about 10,000 per month

6) Mobile phone sim card cost and tariff rate for incoming and outgoing calls to India and GCC countries

No idea

7) Transportation costs assuming accommodation within 15 kms from workplace---(For any official ride inside the Japan company has limitation of 2000 JPY /ride)

That should cover it


----------



## arifayee

Rube said:


> 1) Is there any radiation effects at the location of Tsurumi in Yokohama?
> 
> There is radiation but nobody knows the effect yet, will be decades before we know
> 
> 2) Monthly rental (shared basis)--minimum to average—(Our company fixed the amount of of 15000 JPY per month which will be included in my package and the same will be deducted from my account)
> 
> I think you mean 150,000 per month and that's more then enough for an apartment or even a house. Rent ranges from 60,000 for a one room up to 20,000 for a large home in the area.
> 
> 3) Monthly food (Indian food/ Japanese food)—(Our company fixed the amount of of 2000 JPY per day, whether this is enough for whole day Indian food)
> 
> I spent about 100,000 a month on food for 2. 2,000 should be enough if you're frugal. Last night I made some steaks that cost 5,000 a piece but I assume you don't eat steak so it should be cheaper for you.
> 
> 4) Monthly utility bills (average use) such as cooking gas, electricity- Our company fixed the amount of of 10000 JPY per month and any excess amount beyond this limit will be borne by us, so please confirm whether this 10000 JPY is enough for whole month)
> 
> That should cover the basic monthly fees for water/gas/electricity but my actually costs are about 10,000 for water, 18,000 for electricty, and 5,000 for gas.
> 
> 5) Phone (ISD), internet cost-Minimum to Average-(Our company will provide furnished accommodation so I would like to know phone and internet connections are included when it considered as furnished in Japan)
> 
> I think my phone bill which includes internet is about 10,000 per month
> 
> 6) Mobile phone sim card cost and tariff rate for incoming and outgoing calls to India and GCC countries
> 
> No idea
> 
> 7) Transportation costs assuming accommodation within 15 kms from workplace---(For any official ride inside the Japan company has limitation of 2000 JPY /ride)
> 
> That should cover it


Dear Mr.Rube

Thanks for the reply and informations.

Regards
Rifayee


----------

